# Problème gcc et xcode



## debutant123456 (22 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

je rencontres un problème quand je lance la compilation de mon osirix c'est qu'il ne trouve pas le fichier typeinfo. J'aurais aimer savoir comment faire pour résoudre ce problème car le fichier n'est pas présent sous ma macine.

Cordialement.


----------



## ntx (22 Mars 2010)

Tu dois avoir ce fichier dans /usr/include/c++/4.2.1.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, recommence ton installation des outils de développement.


----------

